

The state of static sites in 2013 - sudonim
http://iamnotaprogrammer.com/jekyll-static-sites-2013.html

======
bifrost
"I’ve used multiple DNS services to attempt to set up stripping the www from
my websites. WWW is a relic of a bygone age. In my opinion it kind of makes
you look like a n00b if you have it."

Until you try to send mail from your domain and half of it bounces due to the
stock sendmail setup. Stripping www out might be trendy but I can't say using
it makes you a noob, but making that statement does.

~~~
sudonim
I reworded that bit. You're right that it made me sound like an ass.

How does the stock sendmail setup behave that assumes www.foo.com?

~~~
bifrost
Stock sendmail will try to lookup the sender domain, if the sender domain has
an A record for @, it will use that instead of the MX to determine if the mail
is coming from a legitimate source or not. It was a derpy spam prevention
method started years ago, I doubt its been removed, but I also don't use
sendmail a ton anymore so its possible its finally gone.

Also, a fair amount of the world is used to the convention of
www.something.whatever so you'll have people complaining your site is down if
you don't have www. Firefox will also sometimes prepend www to be "helpful" as
well if there's some other typo in the URL (not a fan of that).

